# Mixer Review - mlNikon



## Chukin'Vape (26/9/18)

In this Episode - Theo & Richard test the recipe that Initially gave Emily some street cred (after major controversy). Deetz finds a Fresh Cream replacements for his fruity mixes. Richard throws proper shade.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

